# I felt in love whit old analogue early music albums here is my rants about it all.



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

After buying a pick up table , i thought , well i will just hhhave a rather smaall collection of cruciaal vynil,, now i have 3 awaiting 3 more

Music of Charles V featuring gombert & othher franco flemish composer from who a certain Crécquillon release 1965-70? i dont know.


Gesualdo David Randolph singers 1952, ohh.. i can't wait for thhhat one Italians Madrigals antique vynil of renaissance

And finally i puchased Thomas Crecquillon 1979 released whit incredible french chanson genra & motets, woaw im so exited.

Can you guys share whit me your favorite early music medieval or renaissance LP music, the sound is so pure, nothing beat analogue even if , you heard scratch sometime, it's has this extra something mpe3 dont have, i also love cd forrmaat , k7 format is over for me, the sound of k7 idea for ehavy metal because it soundz metallic, but not every music.

This was my cues.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

What is k7? 

You didn't rant so much about vinyl, but I will say that since I started playing my old vinyl albums again I do have a sense of slowing down. You have to be careful with them and it takes time to get them out of the sleeves carefully. This means I take my time choosing what to listen to, because it's going to be an effort to put it back and swap it. 

That fidgeting about and the inner sleeve catching on the cardboard outer sleeve is something I didn't miss from vinyl, but the move to digital does make me a bit more capricious; jumping about with those easy clicks. With a record I just let it play through and I listen. And yes, the odd pop and click is fine, even quite nice in an imperfect sort of way.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

eugeneonagain said:


> What is k7?
> 
> You didn't rant so much about vinyl, but I will say that since I started playing my old vinyl albums again I do have a sense of slowing down. You have to be careful with them and it takes time to get them out of the sleeves carefully. This means I take my time choosing what to listen to, because it's going to be an effort to put it back and swap it.
> 
> That fidgeting about and the inner sleeve catching on the cardboard outer sleeve is something I didn't miss from vinyl, but the move to digital does make me a bit more capricious; jumping about with those easy clicks. With a record I just let it play through and I listen. And yes, the odd pop and click is fine, even quite nice in an imperfect sort of way.


It brings back memories of al the fine muscle motor movements that became second nature back in the vinyl days: Carefully pulling the disc out by the edge without touching the lead-in grooves. Flipping the disc over by the edges. Carefully wiping off dust with a special brush. Placing the disc on the turntable with the palms. Placing the needle/cartridge/arm right between tracks being careful not to scratch initial grooves. It was a ritual.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

I do not miss my vinyl records, not one little bit. (Nor do I miss having to crank the car to get it started.)


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

JAS said:


> I do not miss my vinyl records, not one little bit.


Oh no... you have no sense of romance!


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

eugeneonagain said:


> Oh no... you have no sense of romance!


And yet I am not the kind of person who chases after every newest thing. For example, I do not own a cellphone, and I plan on being the last person on the planet to get one. (I was watching an old black and white movie the other day and there was a scene where the main character was looking at some books, when he heard the phone ring in the next room. There is no image of the phone, just the sound of a traditional phone ringing. He turns slowly and walks out of the room to get the phone. I suspect many younger people, if they could have been convinced to watch a black and white movie, would have had no idea what he was responding to, nor might they have recognized what it was when he picked it up and put it to the side of his face.)

But it is true enough that for the nuisance that was LPs, I have no romance.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I still have a landline phone. It's a converted 1950s Bakelite phone made by Ericsson, who made all the phones for the Post Office!


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

eugeneonagain said:


> I still have a landline phone. It's a converted 1950s Bakelite phone made by Ericsson, who made all the phones for the Post Office!


That sounds like a beauty. I have a late 19th century oak wall phone, with brass bells on the outside, that still has the old crank generator. I did rig it at one point with new works, but the bakelite handset keeps cracking, so I have not used it for more than ornament for some time. (And it really is inconvenient not to be able to hold the handset against my ear with my shoulder.) Most of my landline phones are modern, electronic doodads, and they beep rather than ring, but no cordless handsets.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> After buying a pick up table , i thought , well i will just hhhave a rather smaall collection of cruciaal vynil,, now i have 3 awaiting 3 more
> 
> Music of Charles V featuring gombert & othher franco flemish composer from who a certain Crécquillon release 1965-70? i dont know.
> 
> ...


This









and this


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

eugeneonagain said:


> What is k7?
> 
> .


cassette

,,,,,,,

(C'est rigolo, je ne l'ai jamais vu avant!)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

JAS said:


> *I do not miss my vinyl records*, not one little bit. (Nor do I miss having to crank the car to get it started.)


Me neither. I can duplicate the "snap, crackle and pop" effect by pouring milk over Kellogg's Rice Krispies.


----------

